# Suche Seite mit Referenz für HTTP-Protokol



## Narrator (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade dabei einen Webserver zu schreiben, leider hab ich keine Ahnung über das interne HTTP-Protokol. Handshakes und so ne Späße. Vielleicht hat hier jemand Ahnung davon, oder weiß wo es eine solche detailierte Referenz gibt?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (8. Februar 2004)

Solche sachen findet man immer als RFCs. Einfach mal nach "RFC" googlen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Februar 2004)

Oder direkt beim RFC-Editor. 

http://www.rfc-editor.org/cgi-bin/rfcdoctype.pl?loc=RFC&letsgo=2616&type=ftp&file_format=txt


----------



## Narrator (8. Februar 2004)

Danke schön!
Diese Seite wird mir sicherlich weiterhelfen.


----------

